#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  EAP110, EAP115 e EAP225?

## Nicogyn

Boa tarde,
Alguém já instalou esse rádios indoor? Como foi resultado?

----------


## rubem

Tem EAP110 outdoor e indoor. Os indoor são baratos. Não vejo porque pagar mais caro pelo outdoor e usar ele indoor, o hardware é similar, muda carcaça (Blindagem pra chuva e tal).

São mais parudos que os Archer baratos, isso garanto, troquei Archer C20i travador pelo EAP mais barato e não teve mais travamento (Acho que 15 smartphones e notebooks). A linha Archer é focada em features (Só noob usaria isso em ambiente soho com mais de uma duzia de devices), o EAP tem foco em estabilidade, não tem nada de features pra uso doméstico. 

Tipo os 2 da Ubiquiti, Unifi e AirRouter, os Unifi tem foco em estabilidade, é pra uso em local com muita conexão, enquanto os AirRouter tem um monte de firulas no sistema, tem a porta USB pra armazenamento e tal, é pra local sem muita conexão mas onde o roteador tem que fazer alguns serviços. São produtos pra mundos diferentes, não dá pra comparar. Os EAP110 indoor quase concorrem com Unifi (Por metade do preço não tem como concorrer direito), é um mercado muito diferente do mercado pro qual os TPLink Archer são focados. Se usar no local correto (Menos de 30 devices) é só alegria.

(Prometer pode prometer muita coisa, mas nem Unifi do dobro do preço se dá sempre bem com 50 devices, depende do perfil de uso, conexão pra trocar mensagem de texto do WhatsApp é bem diferente de empresa que roda um app de vendas e cia via rede, aí trafega muito mais dados por device e fica mais fácil perder pacote. Só quantidade média suportada de dispositivos não ajuda, tem que ver o perfil de consumo. Pra custar metade do preço os EAP110 tem que suportar metade do que um Unifi suporta)

----------


## Nicogyn

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------

